# Planet Jr .



## dancan (Apr 14, 2014)

I picked up a 2 wheel tractor over the winter sans the motor .
Anybody have any info or parts ?


----------



## Axfarmer (Apr 18, 2014)

dancan said:


> I picked up a 2 wheel tractor over the winter sans the motor .
> Anybody have any info or parts ?


----------



## Axfarmer (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a 96 year old uncle that has many of these tractors/ attachments. He gave me a 1930something standard twin with all the manuals for it. If there is something specific you need try to get a model or type and I'll try to copy from his library of information


----------

